# what kind of pleco?



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

hello everyone, i have 2 plecos in my 44 gallon tank and have no idea what kind they are or how big these ones grow, they are black with sort of yellow stripes all over, i think 6 " is the max with these 2.
i have gone on loads of sites and can't find the information we need, i love these little guys but if they are going to get too big for the tank i don't want to stunt there growth, any help?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=butterflypleco

Is that it?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

no, the strips are a lot thinner than that, but my plecos are only small at the mo, i have had them about 4 months, i haven't got my camera at the mo so i can't post pics


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

plus the strips are straight, like a ruler and far apart and they are bordering on more of an orange colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

www.planetcatfish.com has a cat-e log that you can look at with pics. Its a good site for ID'ing plecos, although there are tons of them on there.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks, thats a great site, fairly sure (but not 100%) its a tiger peckoltia (lo38) if thats the case hopefully it will grow to 4.7" in which case thats fine


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

yeh it sounds like a tiger plec, r the stripes yellowish?


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

read the original:

"they are black with sort of *yellow* stripes all over"


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah they are yellowish stripes


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

L-333 can also have yellow stripes..as well as L 340 and a few others..


----------

